# Police Officer Rodney Jones



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer*

*Rodney Wayne Jones*

Detroit Police Department, Michigan

End of Watch: Saturday, September 14, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 49
*Tour:* 28 years
*Badge #* Not available

*Cause:* Duty related illness
*Incident Date:* 9/14/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Police Officer Rodney Jones died while representing the Detroit Police Department during a police motorcycle training and skills competition event at the annual Bikes on the Bricks in Flint, Michigan.

He was performing maneuvers on his department motorcycle on the 400 block of South Saginaw Street when he suddenly stopped it and fell to the ground. He was immediately treated by nearby paramedics and transferred to Hurley Medical Center, where he passed away.

Officer Jones had served with the Detroit Police Department for 28 years. He is survived by his wife and son.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police James E. Craig
Detroit Police Department
1301 Third Street
Detroit, MI 48226

Phone: (313) 596-2200

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21833-police-officer-rodney-wayne-jones#ixzz2fBh230n5


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Jones


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2013)

R.I.P. Officer Jones


----------

